
Peekr: Free Security Scanner for Container Images - idop
https://peekr.scalock.com/
======
idop
Disclosure: I work for Scalock, the company behind Peekr.

~~~
brudgers
How does Peekr work, in a technical sense?

~~~
idop
Peekr downloads the image you select (container:tag), opens it up and scans it
to find known vulnerabilities (from a database of millions of
vulnerabilities), then runs the container in isolation trying to detect any
behaviour which can be considered malicious or dangerous, such as fork bombing
for example.

